# silica gel



## reefer (Sep 14, 2007)

ok so i yoinked off a pinch of bud from one of my babes and wanted to c how well silica would do at absorbing moisture.

i put the bud in a ziplock and left it for 7 hrs or so until it was all humid and moisture was building in the bag
then i put a little bag of silica gel in with the bud to c how it works

its works surprisingly well! i even leave it in my hot car all day to make it as humid as possible and still no moisture builds up
Keep in mind im talkin only about a half gram of bud with about a gram of silica...but still

these would help me in the curing stage.

anyone know where you can buy this stuff? wal-mart maybe?
or will i have to raid a clothing store and jack all the packets out of the pockets of expensive garments?

-=-one thing i noticed though, it absorbs all the smell too.
keep that in mind if you have to hide your weed, my bag just smelt like new clothes.


----------



## Bubby (Sep 15, 2007)

For those that don't know.. this stuff is reusable too. You heat it in your oven for several hours, and all the stored moisture evaporates. 

I know there are different qualities and sizes of silica, I would assume they each have their own drying temperature. The huge bag I found had it printed on the bag.

Some change color to indicate that it's full with moisture, and need to be heated again.

I haven't noticed the smell absorption, but I wasn't really paying attention.. did the silica gel smell like your bud once it got 'full'?


----------



## MrPuffAlot (Sep 15, 2007)

> [The huge bag I found had it printed on the bag.




Sir where did you find this Big bag of silica gel?


----------



## Bubby (Sep 15, 2007)

Well I certainly didn't take it from you :bolt:

I believe it was in the box my table saw came in.

Can't think of anywhere that would sell this stuff.. I would look for it online if I wanted more.

By huge, I mean about 6 inches long, 3 inchs wide/tall. Biggest bag I've ever seen.


----------



## reefer (Sep 16, 2007)

Bubby said:
			
		

> For those that don't know.. this stuff is reusable too. You heat it in your oven for several hours, and all the stored moisture evaporates.
> 
> I haven't noticed the smell absorption, but I wasn't really paying attention.. did the silica gel smell like your bud once it got 'full'?


 
i didnt know that stuff was reusable. thanks for that

na the bag didnt smell like bud. i think cuz there is more silica than weed in the bag. i bet it would if i used more bud though.

i was googleing were i can get this stuff and one site said its sold at wal-mart in the floral department. Apparently its widely used to dry flowers.

Do you think anyone has ever tried drying using silica? If you put the fresh bud straight into jars with silica, i wonder if it would absorb enough moisture to completly dry the stuff.  
That would be some fine green yo. it would be slow-dried to perfection


----------



## sweetnug (Sep 17, 2007)

I was wondering about the medium called silica.  They are white rocks. Wasn't sure if the have a nutrient value


----------



## Bubby (Sep 17, 2007)

I've never heard of them being used as medium, or as a nutrient. :confused2:

Great for drying stuff though.


----------



## pastor420 (Sep 18, 2007)

Thanks reefer, this is a handy tip!


----------



## reefer (Sep 19, 2007)

im definatly considering sticken my fresh cut buds in some gladware and puttin silica gel in with em for my entire drying process

has anyone tried it before?

that would make my life about 420% easier


----------



## reefer (Sep 19, 2007)

sweetnug said:
			
		

> I was wondering about the medium called silica. They are white rocks. Wasn't sure if the have a nutrient value


 
na bra im pretty sure this would be really bad stuff to use as a medium

its gonna **** up all the water you feed it. and thats just not gonna work


----------



## reefer (Sep 22, 2007)

so i went to walmart and the home deopt...they didnt have any of this shiz

i am determined to find this stuff


----------



## Bubby (Sep 22, 2007)

I did a search for silica on the walmart website.. what's up with those 200$ books?!

If you find a place, report back, I'd be interested.


----------



## choking_victim (Sep 22, 2007)

wouldn't that just **** the outside dry leaving the inside still wet, or does it cure perfectly?

  if so, we all need this.


----------



## Bubby (Sep 22, 2007)

Don't confuse curing with drying..



> Curing
> Curing is a process employed to naturally enhance the bouquet, flavour, and texture of marijuana. Curing does not lower potency when done correctly, although poor curing methods often result in some less of THC.
> Curing is not an essential procedure, and many growers prefer the "natural" flavour of uncured grass. Sweet sinsemilla buds usually are not cured.
> Curing is most successful on plants which have "ripened" and are beginning to lose chlorophyll. It is less successful on growing tips and other vigorous parts which are immature. These parts may only lose some chlorophyll.
> ...



Using silica should quickly drain all of the moisture out, assuming you use enough silica. I've never tried this with marijuana, but in my experience things get BONE DRY after being sealed in a container with enough silica.


----------



## HippyInEngland (Sep 22, 2007)

Silica is like a sponge, a dry sponge can only hold so much water before its full, silica is the same, use the silica for several days then take it out and dry it in a warm place for several hours, i put it on the top of my monitor to dry out then i put it back in the jar with the bud im drying.

Hippy


----------



## HippyInEngland (Sep 22, 2007)

http://www.preservesmart.com/products.htm


----------



## medicore (Sep 22, 2007)

It is sold at ebay here is a link.

http://search.ebay.com/search/search.dll?from=R40&_trksid=m37&satitle=silica+gel+packets&category0=

Or just do a search for silica gel packets


----------



## pastor420 (Sep 27, 2007)

If you like to scrounge like myself, then keep an eye out on trash day for the packaging for monitors, computers or pretty much any electronics.  Most folks throw the silica gel packets away.  And your helping the planet by recycling too!


----------



## choking_victim (Sep 27, 2007)

I know what curing is and how it's done, I meant to write drying, but thanks for the tips.


----------



## choking_victim (Sep 27, 2007)

I read in a recent weedworld mag that you can find it in most green houses, or someone who sells plant seeds. I suppose it's also for keeping seeds dry in the freezer...?


----------



## reefer (Oct 5, 2007)

choking_victim said:
			
		

> I read in a recent weedworld mag that you can find it in most green houses, or someone who sells plant seeds. I suppose it's also for keeping seeds dry in the freezer...?


 
its used in green houses for actually drying exotic flowers and preserving them

my results: http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=18090


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Oct 5, 2007)

Silica is a dessicant.


----------

